# i'm seeing a shrink



## dougmister89 (Sep 3, 2007)

i been going to this psychologist for 5months now. its not bad. at first i thought that i was going to see a psychiatrist, which really freaked me out . But the guy seems get what i'm going thru, which makes me feel a whole lot better about my situation. anybody have a similar story they'd like to share, i'd like that alot :wel


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive seen many therapists, psychologists, and psychaitrists who helped me get through the worst part of my life.

Im seeing a new psychiatrist on the 11th and ill see how it goes after that.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

dougmister89 said:


> i been going to this psychologist for 5months now. its not bad. at first i thought that i was going to see a psychiatrist, which really freaked me out . But the guy seems get what i'm going thru, which makes me feel a whole lot better about my situation. anybody have a similar story they'd like to share, i'd like that alot :wel


Don't be afraid to see a psychiatrist because meds can be invaluable in treating SP. It sounds like you have a better psychologist then I ever did so I am glad for this. My therapists never really did help much but they did cost a lot.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I never got much help from my many therapists, but one who talks back and gives practical advice can be helpful
those who just sit and listen are a waste of time and money, IMO


----------

